# [Network] Définir le domain !

## CourJuS

Bonjours tout le mondes

Voila mon petit problème au quel je n'ai toujours pas trouver de solution.

Je cherche à définir donc le "domain" de mes installs "correctement" c'est à dire que les commandes suivantes indique les infos "correctes".

hostname

hostname -f

hostname -d

domainname

J'ai un peu tout testé et sans succès

Voila un exemple de fichier de config utiliser 

 /etc/conf.d/net

```
dns_domain=( "domain.tld" )

dns_search="domain.tld sub.domain.tld"

dns_options=( "timeout 1" "rotate" )

dns_servers=( "ipns1" "ipns2" "nsdesecour" )

```

/etc/resolv.conf

```
# Generated by net-scripts for interface venet0

domain domain.tld

search domain.tld sub.domain.tld

nameserver ns1

nameserver ns2

nameserver nsbackup

options timeout 1

```

/etc/hosts.conf

```
::1             localhost
```

/etc/conf.d/hostname

```
HOSTNAME="host" 
```

et voila l'output de mes commandes

```

user@host  domainname

(none) <- This is the problem !

user@host hostname -f 

HOST.MYDOMAIN.TLD

user@host hostname -d 

MYDOMAIN.TLD

user@host hostname -s

HOST

```

Le seul moyen à l'heur actuel pour faire que domainname sorte l'info correct est de le définir à la main dans /proc/sys/kernel/domainname

Avec cette solution, il faut de nouveau le définir à la main à chaque reboot ou utiliser du porkage avec /etc/conf.d/local.start

J'ai oublier quoi ?!

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

----------

## El_Goretto

Et définir dans /etc/hosts:

```
@IP_loopback       hostname.domainname hostname
```

?

----------

## CourJuS

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et définir dans /etc/hosts:
> 
> ```
> @IP_loopback       hostname.domainname hostname
> ```
> ...

 

Change juste l'output de la commande hostname en "host.domain.tld" au lieux de "host" la même commande avec -s -f -d sont identique et correcte

domainname ne me sort toujours pas le domain de la box

La grande question est pour quoi baselayout ignore /proc pour définir le domaine en fait 

Après quelque vérification dans mon réseau, les box en DHCP on l'/proc/.../domainname défini correctement 

Merci pour ta réponse  :Smile: 

----------

